# color question..



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ive finally acquired an egg, and soon hopefully more, from my neighbor/friend who has a pair of whatever tiny (doves sized) rollers these are. question is: the hen is bald head black and white, the cock is a really pretty red and white, though both look green and blue from sheen all over unless dark. so what colors would i expect from offspring? will it make a difference of male or female?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on whether the cockbird is ash-red or recessive red.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

*what color/s could it/they be???*



MaryOfExeter said:


> It depends on whether the cockbird is ash-red or recessive red.


any pics to show which is which, or what they might produce with the black or really dark blue hen?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll find some pics in a minute  But a quick way to tell is by the tail. If it was all white, then that won't help. But if there were any ashy or offwhite tail feathers, then it is ash-red. If the tail feathers were red, it is recessive red.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

good to know, and ill have to check it out. thanks!


----------

